# Ulead Media Studio Fehler beim importieren



## Frumpy (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo...

Ich habe ein kleines Problem...

Ich habe das Programm Ulead Media Studio Pro 6.5....

Ich möchte zwecks Bearbeitung einige Videos importieren diese sind im Mpg Format.

Also gebe ich ordnungsgemäss bei der erstellung meines Projekts "Mpg Projekt" mit an und wähle gleich das spätere Outputformat mit.

Wenn ich nun in dieses neu erstellte Projekt eines meiner Mpgs importieren will gibts einen fehler und das importieren wird abgebrochen.

Der Fehler lautet:

Kann Datei (c:\beispielpfad) nicht öffnen.

Dateiformatkonflikt.

[16803:1:2]

Das lässt sich nur mit OK bestätigen.


Das Programm arbeitet sonst mit jeglicher form von Videos tadellos.

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?

Wäre nett.

MFG Frumpy


----------



## Aser (8. Juli 2004)

Wenn es sich um avi files handelt müsstest du das Video einzeln zB mit AviPlayer öffnen, und man kriegt ne Fehlermeldung, dass folgender BESTIMMTER Codec zum ansehen nicht vorhanden ist… dann sucht man den codec bei google „codecname download“ ,lädt ihn runter, installiert ihn und es ,… dieses Problem habe ich früher immer mit Ulead gehabt, da ich auch Pinnacle nutz…

Vielleicht ist es bei mpg files so was Ähnliches

Was du auch machen kannst… du gibst bei Ulead beim starten des Projekt als Format
„Nutz das gleiche Format, wie folgende Datei“ [select file] an… vielleicht hilfts…


----------

